# Euer Lieblings auto



## codecrack (4 Aug. 2006)

Mein lieblings auto ist die Dodge Viper, imprinzip egal welches modell finde alle recht gut, wobei eine mustang auch was für sich hat vom style her.


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

lamborghini diablo !


----------



## Spike (4 Aug. 2006)

1968er Ford Mustang GT-390


----------



## izy2k (4 Aug. 2006)

Porsche Carrera GT aber leider wird er nicht mehr produziert :/


----------



## Konsti (4 Aug. 2006)

AC Schnitzer TENSION!!!





(BMW M6)
406 kW / 552 PS


----------



## Sinus (4 Aug. 2006)

Also meine 3 momentanen nicht zu teuren Favoriten wären: Mercedes CLS, 7er BMW under digge Land Rover->Range Rover


----------



## Didi23 (6 Aug. 2006)

Meine Lieblings Auotos sind Hummer H2,Lamborghini Gallardo und und n 68er Mustang GT


----------



## Kontol (6 Aug. 2006)

Lieblingsauto.. Da kann ich 10000 nennen! Aber naja, ganz konkret ausm bauch heruas.. das wär dann wohl Audi A4


----------



## je m'aime (6 Aug. 2006)

bezahlbar...->smart^^


----------



## Rudi (6 Aug. 2006)

Golf 2GTI, H1, Corvette C5R


----------



## sabaschaba (7 Aug. 2006)

Mein Lieblingsauto ist der Mercedes CL 600. Cooles Gefährt.


----------



## superschrauber (10 Aug. 2006)

Meine Wahl fällt auf die ultimative Fahrmaschine: Mercedes-Benz E500(W124)


----------



## halloween (10 Aug. 2006)

Ich find den Porsche Boxter am geilsten.Da geht nichts drüber.


----------



## Galla (10 Aug. 2006)

Buick Riviera 

nichts geht über alte autos


----------



## kr4x (11 Aug. 2006)

*Schwere Sache*

Also ich habe da ne Menge die mir gut gefallen, preislich gesehen kann man sich nciht mal wirklich nen kleinenwagen leisten der was unter der haube hat...
Ich meine ich fahre zwar mit Flüssiggas (dann gehts 40Cent der Liter) aber alles andere...

Naja ich erzähl mal paar nette

Also nen SL 55 AMG, BMW M6 so und ich sag mal so an wagen die ich persönlich gerne selber hätte um sie bisl aufzumotzen hätte ich gerne nen Honda S2000 nen Nissan 350Z oder auch Toyota Supra =) und als "ganz günstige" wagen gerne Peugeot 206 s16 oder auch nen gof 5


----------



## Watcher (14 Aug. 2006)

Ich mag eigentlich alles wo Ferrari und Lamborghini draufsteht.

Besondere Lieblinge hier sind:

- Lamborghini Diablo 
- Lamborghini Murciélago
- Ferrari F50
- Ferrari Enzo

Werd ich mir nie leisten können, aber träumen ist ja erlaubt. 

- Watcher


----------



## giftbox (14 Aug. 2006)

es gibt so viele richtig geile autos es wär eine schande sich auf eins zu fixieren


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

mitsubishi lancer evo 8 (welcher mit 38.500 sogar bezahlbar währe) & cadillac escalade

mit ferrari, lambogini und sowas kann ich nix anfangen...


----------



## Sandy81 (16 Aug. 2006)

So ziemlich alle Corvettes und die alten Maseratis, die noch die schön im 90-Grad-Winkel geschwungenen Rückleuchten hatten.

UND: Ich liebe meinen SEAT Ibiza Sport 1.9 TDI. Mit 130 PS und einem Verbrauch von 6 Litern Biodiesel / 100KM (verdammte neue Besteuerung) ist das für mich optimal finanzierbar!


----------



## LexusPA (7 Sep. 2006)

Hm...mein Liebling ist immer noch mein E36 Coupe 3.28i 
Treuer Kumpane auf diversen Treffen


----------



## bedman (8 Sep. 2006)

Ich schließ mich "Konsti" an. BMW M6


----------



## Pacman* (13 Sep. 2006)

zum BMW M6 kann ich sagen, das ich ihn nächste Woche von der Firma als Leihwagen bekomme, ich werde dann mal meine Erfahrungen posten


----------



## pan2k (17 Sep. 2006)

ein lamborghini gallardo wär schon was feines !


----------



## Diablo (28 Okt. 2006)

6er bmw, vw corrado, nissan 350z oder ein aston martin vanquish wären schon net schlecht


----------



## CRonaldo (29 Okt. 2006)

Also ob ihr es glaubt oder net mein Lieblingsauto war schon immer ein Opel Speedster sieht geil aus und man kan sich den leisten! Der neue wird noch geiler der OPEL GT müsst ihr euch reinziehen!


----------



## Emcee (14 Nov. 2006)

Meine 5 Lieblingsautos:

1. Aston Martin DB9
2. Aston Marti Rapide (Concept Car)
3. Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder
4. Bentley Continental Flying Spur
5. Maserati Quattroporte


----------



## Steusi (23 Nov. 2006)

BMW und rolls royce winde ich einfach klasse. Wohl bemerkt das viele rolls royce den Motor von BMW haben. Die Queen fährt also mit einem Stück aus Bayern.


----------



## bauchnusti (4 Dez. 2006)

*Euer lieblings Auto*

Mein lieblings Auto ist der Opel Monza 3.0i


----------



## typhoon (13 Dez. 2006)

Lieblingsauto und im Besitz: Bmw 3er E46 facelift

Autos die ich mir noch kaufe wenn ich nächsten Samstag 6 Richtige im Lotto habe :

- Cadillac Escalade

- Hammer H2

- 6er BMW


----------



## rise (13 Dez. 2006)

3er BMW E30.....ein traum von einem Auto!an Qualität nicht zu überbieten was den Motor anbelangt find ich.War mein erstes Auto und hab ihn immer noch....273000 km runter und fährt wie ne eins!

Mein Traumauto ist aber ein Alfa Romeo GTV..aber das liebe Geld sagt da NEIN


----------



## Messias (14 Dez. 2006)

Das dürfte immer noch der gute, alte BMW Alpina B12 biTurbo sein :drip:


----------



## icks-Tina (18 Dez. 2006)

Polo mit Steilheck in feuerrot Baujahr 81


----------



## LBS.issor (16 Feb. 2007)

Nissan Skyline R33 Vspec 3türer


----------



## lachapelle22 (20 Feb. 2007)

i would love a lamborghini gallardo


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

seen 2 the other day black convertible and orange hard top


----------



## naiko (9 März 2007)

Ich mag Mercedes SLR 600


----------



## Fr33chen (26 März 2007)

Ein Lieblingsauto?

Ne, Sorry, kann ich nicht nennen 

Nein im Ernst, ich fidne viele Autos super!

So an sich als Sportwagen:

Dodge Viper (egal welche)
Ferrari F50 (rot, schwarz schimmernder Lack  )
Lamborghini Murcielago (in gelb, of course!)

An tunbaren Autos:

Nissan Skyline, bzw. 350Z
Cecline Elipse
und natürlich 3er BMW 

und schöne, bezahlbare "Straßenautos", eventuell ein wenig getunt:

6er oder 7er BMW
neue Audi TT
Mazda MX 5

Also, kleine Wünsche...


----------



## Everglader (3 Apr. 2007)

Naja hauptsache aus den USA:

1. Corvette
2. Viper
3. Hummer
4. Chrysler 300C
5. sämtliche Muscle Cars (außer Mustang)


----------



## socrates74 (4 Apr. 2007)

BMW M5 Touring, im zweifelsfall aber auch meinen 320 touring


----------



## blubbl (2 Mai 2007)

der neue bmw m3 am 15 september beim händler ;D


----------



## gnu (2 Mai 2007)

*Meine Lieblingsautos:*

- Shelby Cobra 427 
- Lamborghini Countach


----------



## bosshoss-bhc3-502 (3 Mai 2007)

Galla schrieb:


> Buick Riviera
> 
> nichts geht über alte autos



Ja, der 71er Boattail ist cool. Es gibt aber noch einige andere Autos, die mir gefallen:

1967 Shelby Mustang GT 500 ("Eleanore" aus "Nur noch 60 Sekunden")
1963 Corvette C2 SplitWindow
1967 Corvette C2 mit 427ci-L88-Motor (offiziell 430 PS, inoffiziell ca. 550 PS, 20x gebaut) oder mit 427ci-L71-Motor und L89-Alu-Zylinderköpfen (435 PS, 16x gebaut)
1965 Chevy Impala
etc... (too much to list)


----------



## lolli76 (10 Juni 2007)

lieblingsauto: BMW X5
ich fahre zur zeit nen Megane II (bin aber sehr zufrieden)


----------



## TeddyPicHunter (10 Juni 2007)

68er Shelby Mustang GT


----------



## coolertyp (13 Juni 2007)

Nen 69er Mustang Cabrio


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Red Bull Audi A4 DTM 
Audi R8C wird aber schwer mit ihm auf Deutschen Autobahnen zu fahren


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Lamborghini Countach, absolut kultig


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Den Lamborghini Countach finde ich auch super.


----------



## RustyRyan (14 Okt. 2007)

Neben dem humanen Audi RS4 ist das mein Lieblingsauto






V8 mit 12,9 Liter Hubraum :drip: 

1.100 PS :thumbup: 

1750 Nm bei 5.600 U/min  

5,2 sek / *200 km/h* :WOW:


----------



## don coyote (28 Okt. 2007)

Ich fahre momentan einen 96er Opel Vectra Caravan - der war früher mal mein Traumwagen, weil ich die Form so genial fand... Mittlerweile ist jedoch meine Freude ein wenig getrübt, bei knapp 4.000,- Euro Reperaturkosten in diesem Jahr...


----------



## F-Body (18 Nov. 2007)

Meine Lieblinge:

- Chevrolet Camaro 1. bis 5. Generation
- Chevrolet Corvette 1. bis 6. Generation
- Holden Crewmaster und Ute (dank günstigen Aussi-Dollar-Kurs  )


----------



## Perry07 (23 Nov. 2007)

audi R8 in weis ! einfach nur brummmm


----------



## fedorikas (15 Dez. 2007)

Der Bentley Continental GT von MTM mit Topspeed 340 km/h. Ein Zwölfzylinder-Biturbo mit 650 PS. Der Continental GT von MTM wäre das ideale Auto für mich. Sportwagen und Luxus vereint. Die hälfte der PS habe ich ja schon :thumbup:


----------



## ursli (10 Jan. 2009)

Audi RS6 - Ein Kombi mit Tollwut :thumbup:


----------



## siehstdu (13 Feb. 2009)

ein alter NSU TT und damit Sonntag morgens um 4 über die Landstrassen bügeln.....


----------



## nightmarecinema (2 März 2010)

Bugatti Veyron, bleibt ein Traum. Skoda Superb I ist aber das was das Budget hergibt.


----------



## nightmarecinema (2 März 2010)

ursli schrieb:


> Audi RS6 - Ein Kombi mit Tollwut :thumbup:



Kombi mit Tollwut, wie geil ist das denn, aber Recht haste


----------



## SummerC (2 März 2010)

Trabbi


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2010)

VW Käfer


----------



## neman64 (5 März 2010)

A Klasse von Mercedes Benz.


----------



## tommie3 (9 März 2010)

GT 3 RS! Die reine Lehre


----------



## old_greek (9 März 2010)

Mercedes S211 320CDI


----------



## canil (9 März 2010)

Dodge Challenger SRT8​


----------



## ElGrecco (10 März 2010)

Dodge Daytona / Chrysler Shelby.
(nur Jg. 89) 
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/vehicle-pictures/1993/dodge/daytona/90103351990415-480.jpg

DMC DeLorean 
http://www.cartype.com/images/page/delorean_brochure3_81.jpg


----------



## cvcc (5 Juni 2010)

lamborghini gallardo superleggera


----------



## falcone1983 (14 Aug. 2010)

Porsche Cayenne Turbo


----------



## STECHER (14 Aug. 2010)

Mein Traum Auto is der Plymouth Satelite Sebring 72`...ist und bleibt mein Traum Auto bei den Benzin Preisen!!


----------



## Freibier (14 Aug. 2010)

im Vergleich zum Porsche 917 sind alle anderen maximal edelschrott


----------



## panda49 (16 Aug. 2010)

Volvo C70 :WOW:für mich der beste.

LG Panda


----------



## sebiboy10 (6 Nov. 2010)

sls amg


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Nov. 2010)

Immer der neueste Aston Martin. Alle anderen Sportwagen sind Proll.

***Bild entfernt***


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Nov. 2010)

Mein Wagen, mit dem ich fahre


----------



## steppenwolf110 (15 Nov. 2010)

Jaguar E Type


----------



## beachkini (18 Nov. 2010)

Golf GTI V
BMW M6 von G-POWER 800 PS ^^


----------



## Sackbatscher (20 Nov. 2010)

Das geilste Auto ist für mich der 57er Chevrolet Bel Air......... Und mein Audi A3..))


----------



## utty1970 (28 Nov. 2010)

Ein schöner alter Jeep CJ 7 mit V8 Motor :thumbup:


----------



## DennisBrow (28 Nov. 2010)

Absolutes muss ist die Dodge Viper SRT 10 übergeil und auf platz 2 steht bei mir Skoda Octavia Kombi xD


----------



## TomGully (28 Nov. 2010)

mein 10 Jahre alter Kia, zieht meinen Bumscontainer (Wohnwagen) überall hin


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Porsche Panamera


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

67er impala


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

Vr6 Turbo. EGAL WELCHE LEISTUNG: Beste!!


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

In welchem Auto ist denn ein VR6 Turbo eingebaut??? Und ich bezweifele das es einen VR6 Turbo (zumindest Original) gibt


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Aston Martin


----------



## ridi01 (17 Mai 2015)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> So ziemlich alle Corvettes und die alten Maseratis, die noch die schön im 90-Grad-Winkel geschwungenen Rückleuchten hatten.
> 
> UND: Ich liebe meinen SEAT Ibiza Sport 1.9 TDI. Mit 130 PS und einem Verbrauch von 6 Litern Biodiesel / 100KM (verdammte neue Besteuerung) ist das für mich optimal finanzierbar!



Find ich mal cool ich habe einen Seat Ibiza FR mit 143 PS ist optimal für mich Perfekt


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Jaguar F-Type oder Tesla Model S


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2015)

Bei Autos geht es mir wie bei Frauen, mein Geschmack ist vielfältig.

Im Moment geht mir beim *ABT RS6-R* (Mod. 2015) einer ab. :crazy:
Hätte ich den 90 Mio. € EuroJackpot geknackt, hätte ich meinem Vater wohl einen mit allem drum und dran spendiert.



​


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2015)

Ja ganz nett Metal :thumbup: 


*Nissan GT-R *
gerne auch in der JP-Version
:drip:



 ​


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

67er Mustang !


----------



## Ordell Robbie (17 Sep. 2016)

Subaru Impreza

http://cs3.gamemodding.net/posts/2016-04/1461423502_aooGUD8xYvc.jpg


----------



## trixie (28 Sep. 2016)

Opel Ascona A.


----------



## bine5994 (30 Sep. 2016)

Opel Insignia, Mazda 6, jedenfall einen Kombi


----------



## Marco2 (7 Okt. 2016)




----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Ford Mustang - bin zwar sonst nicht der größte Auto-Fan, aber das hier ist ne Ausnahme.


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Feb. 2017)

Trabbi und sonst nichts


----------



## happyfeet (20 Feb. 2017)

lamborghini aventador


----------



## Udes21 (16 Mai 2017)

Mazda RX-7


----------



## Max100 (17 Mai 2017)

Peugeot RCZ


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

Mercedes benz e and s class


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

Opal record


----------



## floyd (9 Okt. 2017)

Wartburg 313 1 sport coupe


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Okt. 2017)

:WOW::WOW:Trabbi


----------



## Vince_Black (11 Feb. 2019)

seit 2014 Chevrolet Camaro SS mein Schönwetterauto :WOW:


----------



## Candy (23 März 2019)

Vince_Black schrieb:


> seit 2014 Chevrolet Camaro SS mein Schönwetterauto :WOW:



Ich schwanke stark zwischen Camaro und Mustang... sind definitiv beide Geil.


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

tesla oder Heeler


----------



## lool (18 Aug. 2019)

BMW M5 e39, einfach genial


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Bugatti divo wenn der mal kommt


----------



## Elfman (21 Aug. 2019)

Ist noch keines gebaut worden. Leider.


----------



## furchur (21 Aug. 2019)

BMW z3 Roadster 2.8i &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## ElCoyote (14 Sep. 2019)

Maserati Ghibli, Mserati 3500 GT, Chevrolet Camaro, Lexus ES


----------



## Sanby (14 Sep. 2019)

Lexus LS Hybrid oder LC.


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Tesla Model 3
BMW M1


----------



## Candy (13 Nov. 2019)

Eine blau-weiße Dodge Viper GTS. So eine hab ich seit 20 Jahren... als Modellauto.


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

Ford Mustang, Mercedes E-Klasse


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

BMW E30 ein echter Klassiker


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Ganz klassische - der Golf GTI


----------



## watchyu (17 Nov. 2021)

Mercedes AMG Gle 63S:jumping:


----------



## Tibatong (17 Nov. 2021)

Der Geldtransporter der mir die gewonnenen Lotto Millionen bringt


----------



## maxtor (7 März 2022)

Ein Lieblingsauto ist für mich ein Gefährt, das mit dem Kauf sofort an Wert zulegt.


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

Plazda plazda hier kommt mein Madza MX5


----------



## FrankWo (30 Aug. 2022)

01. MB W150-770F/1941
02. Monteverdi 375.4/1971
03. MB W100-600/197X


----------



## EmilS (30 Aug. 2022)

Ich habe 2 Ferrari: 

1 California T _(von Burago)_
1 458 Italia _(von Mattel)_


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Dieser Autoscooter....





Ne wirklich nicht 🤮🤮🤮

Mit Sicherheit sind diese fantastischen Autos in der engeren Auswahl 🥰🥰🥰


Aston Martin DB 5

Nissan 350

Dodge Challenger

Ford Gran Torino Bj. 1972


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Mein Lieblingsauto ist der Porsche GT3 RS. Hätte ich gerne, wenn er bezahlbar wäre


----------



## Spedy (4 Sep. 2022)

Wechselt immer. Aktuell Porsche 993 Carrera 4S in dunkelblau


----------



## EmilS (5 Sep. 2022)

Noch wenig bekannt: Maserati MC 20





Ich hatte die Gelegenheit, das Werk zu besichtigen.  (Leider ohne Probefahrt 😢)


----------



## Big X (5 Sep. 2022)

C63 für den Alltag und für den Sonntagsspaß den Caterham Super Seven


----------

